# Online And/Or DVD Learning System Recommendations?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

A friend has decided to start playing guitar and asked me for some advice regarding online and DVD lessons. They live in a small town so want to learn that way, rather than with a live teacher.

Other than Justin Sandercoe's site, Doug Marks' Metal Method site/DVDs, and the Gibson Learn & Master series I am not really familiar with any online or DVD learning resources. Can anyone here recommend decent ones?

If it matters, they want to learn to play both electric and acoustic.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Youtube. That'd be my suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

If your friend just wants to strum around and learn songs, then I also agree with brucew.
YT. In the search bar, type in '(song title) guitar lesson' and choose the most accurate version.
That's how I learn new songs for our band's set list.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> If your friend just wants to strum around and learn songs, then I also agree with brucew.
> YT. In the search bar, type in '(song title) guitar lesson' and choose the most accurate version.
> That's how I learn new songs for our band's set list.


If they already play a bit and have some knowledge of basic chords and such, this can work great. However, if they are a raw beginner, I disagree. Most YouTube videos seem to assume more knowledge than a raw beginner is likely to have. I'm sure that there are some good starter videos out there, but finding them among the clutter might be a bit of a trick. A series that starts from the very beginning is the second best solution to a good live teacher.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Artist works is a good online resource. Its subscription based. You get access to hundreds of videos, backtracks, tabs and can connect with other students. You can also send in a video of your progress and get personal feedback from the teacher. This site is for beginner to advanced.
I know a fairly advanced guitarist that subscribed to the Bryan Sutton bluegrass guitar. He gave me the log in to check out for a week. It was pretty useful.

Online Guitar Lessons | Rock, Blues, Classical | ArtistWorks


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I just signed up for Six String Country (month by month, to learn lead solo for one song). I'm impressed with the professional quality. Has multiple videos per song. Has tab to print out. Have your friend check out their video samples on YouTube Six String Country


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, I should have been more clear - he is a raw beginner and wants to learn how to play, not just learn how to strum some campfire songs (although considering the fire pit in his backyard I am guessing he will do a lot of those too).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I noticed you've already put up Justin Sandercoe's name in the OP. I'd recommend him 100%. He's popular for a very good reason. He knows his shit and can teach really well. Covers anything your friend(s) will need IMO.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

truefire.com


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Homespun video has some basic fingerpicking DVDs (you could also download online).
They would also sell more advanced lessons later on as he improves.
Then, Stefan Grossman could also add...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was going to ask earlier @colchar but didn't. Is there a particular style of music your friend prefers? That would go far in dictating which possible online instruction method your friend may choose to go with. Our own @dolphinstreet 's Robert Renman might be a good choice as well....especially if Blues/Fusion style considered.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a pretty good one, highly recommended. 

Justin Guitar


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> I was going to ask earlier @colchar but didn't. Is there a particular style of music your friend prefers? That would go far in dictating which possible online instruction method your friend may choose to go with. Our own @dolphinstreet 's Robert Renman might be a good choice as well....especially if Blues/Fusion style considered.



He likes classic rock and metal (older metal, not the current stuff). His love of metal and hard rock is one of the reasons I was considering the Doug Mark Msetal Method series.

I also own a copy of the Learn and Master Guitar series (now owned by Gibson) that I could just give him (although I should probably keep it for it myself so as to learn how to read music properly).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zurn said:


> Here's a pretty good one, highly recommended.
> 
> Justin Guitar



Yeah I mentioned Justin in the OP.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Here are my suggestions for online/DVD guitar learning resources.

1. *ActiveMelody.com* - a great site; Brian is blues based, but also does rock, and pop (both acoustic and electric). The first part of each lesson is free, and is on youtube. Subsequent parts of the lessons, including access to software for slowing down the lessons, and downloading backing tracks and tab, are accessible on the ActiveMelody website through paid subscription. 
Learn Guitar - Active Melody

The subscription is very cheap, and you can pay for a month only, access all the content you want, and then discontinue. I pay the annual subscription.

There is also a wonderful forum on the website, full of really helpful, friendly and supportive members. You can see the forum in the following link, even if you are not a member (but of course you cannot post to the forum if you are not a member)
https://www.activemelody.com/forums/

2. *LearningGuitarNow* is another blues and rock based website . Learning Guitar Now | Online Video Slide and Blues Guitar Lessons
I really like John Tuggle's lessons, and they can be seen on YouTube, but the subscriptions to the site are too expensive for me.

3. *Chris Harrington* - Took a Skype lesson with Chris, and really liked his teaching (and he is a really nice guy). I do not think that there is much on the net which gives a hint of his teaching, but here is his YouTube channel, which is full of good stuff Chris Harrington Guitarist
I must get back in touch with Chris and take some more lessons. The stuff he sent me after the lesson was really useful, too.

4. *AnyoneCanPlayGuitar.co.uk* - Adrian has some great lessons, and if required, can do Skype lessons (he is in the UK). Also a really good person to take a Skype lesson with. Also a really nice guy.
Free online guitar lessons and private tuition - Anyone Can Play Guitar

5. *John Robson - *Some good video lessons, and I also liked the Skype lesson I took with John - the first lesson is FREE.

6. *Texas Blues Alley* - Very clearly explained, well-played and composed videos on YouTube, but the membership to the website is too expensive for me.

7. *SwiftLessons* - If I were a beginner, I think that I would consider ActiveMelody.com and Swiftlessons to be the most accessible online resources for learning a variety of styles of music, and techniques. Justinguitar is great as an online resource, but a little less inspiring, I think.

8. *Justin Sandercoe* - as people have mentioned above, justinguitar is a great online resource, but I would not recommend taking an in-person lesson from him if he comes back to Canada. Mine was a complete waste of time, and I felt that the lesson was not worth the money at all. Did not play any guitar, and he ended up just repeating what he had said to me in emails, and chatting with me about non-guitar related things.
Justin Guitar

9. There are several good sets of people on YouTube who specialize in classic rock and/or metal. Among them are:
- Ably House
- GuitarLessons365Song
- Mike Pachelli
- Marty Schwartz
- Steve Stine
- Papastache

Good luck to your friend!


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

Check out www.yousician.com it teachs you theory, lead, rhythm, and you can pick what you want to learn.


----------

